# swtor Crewfähigkeiten



## firenze001 (24. November 2015)

*swtor Crewfähigkeiten*

Seit einer Woche spiele ich das Spiel "Star Wars the old Republic" (kurz: swtor).Ich bin Jedi-Wächter auf stufe 20. Da ich in dem Spiel ein kompletter Anfänger bin hab ich ein paar fragen:

1. Ich habe mich für die Crewfahigkeit Kunstfertigkeit etschieden um kristalle herstellen zu können. Ich habe schon fast meinen ersten Kristall hergestellt, mir fehlen nur noch 2 Feuerknonten und ich habe keine ahnung wie ich diese bekommen kann! Vlt. weiß ja jmd wo man die finden bzw. kaufen kann!

2. Gibt es irgendwelche Wege mit denen ich schnell Credits verdiene? Also außer die Quests zu machen oder ist das der schnellste Weg?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!!


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2015)

Du meinst aber jetzt die Online-Version und nicht die Singleplayer-Rollenspiele, oder? Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier Kristalle - SWTOR - spieletipps.de  kann halt sein, dass du bestimmte Dinge auch erst mit nem höheren Level bekommen kannst. 

Und zu den Credits: da hab ich das hier gefunden STAR WARS: The Old Republic - Effektiv Credits verdienen (oder Farmen) ab 50 ?  also neben Quests (logisch) auch Schatzkisten untersuchen oder PvP spielen.


----------



## firenze001 (24. November 2015)

jo ich spiel in der online version und danke fürs schnelle antworten!
hat sonst noch jmd ne idee?


----------



## Batze (25. November 2015)

Für jeden Beruf in SWToR braucht du noch 1-2 Zusatzfähigkeiten die deine Begleiter ausführen können.
Diese Feuerknoten bekommst du durch die Crew Fähigkeit Schatzsuche. Schatzsuche musst du wie deinen Haupt Beruf erstmal beim Lehrer erlernen.
Als zweiten Zusatz zu Kunstfertigkeit brauchst du noch Archäologie.

Das Problem, solltest du f2p Spieler sein, so kannst du nur 2 Sachen/Crewfähigkeiten ausüben, statt 3.
Die dritte Crewfähigkeit kannst du aber glaube ich durch Münzen im Kartellmarkt zukaufen und dann freischalten, kostet aber eben Echtgeld der Kartellmarkt.

So, habe gerade mal Nachgeschaut, Freischaltung für die 3 Crewfähigkeit kostet 420 Kartell Münzen.
Per Echtgeld kannst du 450 Münzen kaufen, kostet 4€.


SWToR ohne Abo macht meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich Spass, die Einschränkungen sind zu Groß. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.
Immerhin kannst du zumindest die jeweiligen Charakter Storys durchspielen.
Weiteres zu den Berufen mit ausführlicher Levelbeschreibung usw. findest du hier. KLICK.


Zu deiner anderen Frage, Credits machst du eben am meisten durch deine Berufe, die Sachen, auch diverse Rohmaterialien verkaufst du dann im Galaktischem Markt.


----------



## firenze001 (25. November 2015)

danke für die antwort ich glaub das wird mir weiterhelfen und ich bin zur zeit noch am überlegen ob ich mir das abbo hole!


----------



## Batze (25. November 2015)

Also wenn dir das Spiel wirklich Spass macht und du auch auf längere Sicht es spielen willst, lohnt sich ein Abo auf jeden Fall.
Auch bekommst du pro Abo Monat z.B. 500 Kartell Münzen auf dein Konto Gratis gut geschrieben, da kannste dann bissel shoppen gehen.
Also mal anderen Gleiter holen oder so.
Und hast auch bei Ausrüstung(als f2p Spieler kannst du nicht alles tragen) und Lagerkapazitäten und einfach alles nur Vorteile.
Bei mmoga.de kostet 2 Monats Abo zur Zeit 22,99€.
Kannst dir da aber auch das Voll Spiel kaufen, kostet nur 5,99€. Der Vorteil, du hast 1 Monat Voll Premium Account (also ein Abo Account) und danach hast du den sogenannten Bevorzugten Status.
Also für 5,99€ mal 1 Monat ins Voll Spiel mit allen Vorzügen rein zu schauen finde ich erstmal für Anfänger ziemlich gut und auch Preiswert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2015)

firenze001 schrieb:


> mir fehlen nur noch 2 Feuerknonten und ich habe keine ahnung wie ich diese bekommen kann! Vlt. weiß ja jmd wo man die finden bzw. kaufen kann!



Wenn es schnell gehen soll, einfach im Kiosk des galaktischen Marktes schauen. Die findest du auf Coruscant unter dem Senatsplatz. Feuerknoten gehören zu den simpelsten Materialien, die werden einem dort quasi nachgeschmissen. Um schnell Credits zu kriegen hat sich für mich die Crewfähigkeit "Hacken" als nützlich erwiesen, obwohl die auch erst im Endgame richtig effektiv ist. Damit kann man auf Yavin 4 ungefähr 1.3 Millionen Credits in 30 Minuten verdienen, solange niemand anders farmt. Auch mit Plündern und Unterwelthandel kann man nebenher Geld machen, indem man seine unbeschäftigten Gefährten auf Missionen schickt.
Da du aber f2p bist, hast du ja sowieso ein Creditlimit, soweit ich mich erinnere liegt das bei 200.000.


----------

